# pit in white fang



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

does anyone know anything about the brindle pit in the movie "white fang" I think it is the best looking dog I have ever seen.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry I can't help you haven't watched White Fang in about 7yrs. It is strange i love dogs but I really don't care to watch dog movies.:hammer:


----------



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

*not dog movie*

white fang is not a dog movie its just a good movie.... you really should watch it, all the elements of great adventure... Gold, wilderness, wolves, dogs, thieves and heros...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I've never saw it. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

it might tell you the dogs name and where he/she came from in the credits.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

An awesome story. It's actually a crappy movie if you've read the book. There are a lot of dogs in it though, including White Fang, who is part dog. The one you are talking about is a good looking boy now that you mention it but I don't know anything about him. It's been a long time since I last saw the movie. When I was a kid I hated bulldogs because I refused to beleive that one could beat White Fang. LOL What a great story.

You can probably find something there. I don't want to reg.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0103247/


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have watched White Fang and we own both the white fang movies but I consider it a dog movie. The story centers around a dog. My sister and my son love those kinds of movies so I have them all.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I just saw it for the first time and I must say that wasn't much of a mach.
Of course it was probably staged who knows.
Damn nice bulldog though..


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I've been trying to find info on this online and it is impossible. You may have to actually get ahold of the casting crew or something. I wonder if the owner wanted the dog to remain anonymous?

Ericschevy, it was definitely staged. It said online they filmed them playing and added in the sound effects. White Fang is wearing a fur collar and is never bit by the pit. 

I've never seen the movie, but all this research has made me want to read the book. It's told from White Fang's point of view. Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

I dont think i have seen white fang, maybe ill rent it tomorrow. Anyone seen 8 below? I liked that movie, tuggged at my heart a bit.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, we have 8 below. It's pretty cool. We watched "Old Yeller" the other night and the fight scenes in that movie were not staged. I can't beleive they got away with doing that. I guess the rules were different back then. Another great dog movie though.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

The Diesel said:


> I dont think i have seen white fang, maybe ill rent it tomorrow. Anyone seen 8 below? I liked that movie, tuggged at my heart a bit.


I loved 8 below and 'Ole Yeller. I haven't watched 'Ole Yeller since I was a kid. God, I cried my eyes out.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

speaking of animal movies i know someone here watched homeward bound.

there are manny people saying chance is a pitbull but im sure he is some kind of bulldog. does anyone know?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

hell no they wont go said:


> speaking of animal movies i know someone here watched homeward bound.
> 
> there are manny people saying chance is a pitbull but im sure he is some kind of bulldog. does anyone know?


I'm pretty sure he was an American Bulldog. They look almost like pits but are a little bigger.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> I've been trying to find info on this online and it is impossible. You may have to actually get ahold of the casting crew or something. I wonder if the owner wanted the dog to remain anonymous?
> 
> Ericschevy, it was definitely staged. It said online they filmed them playing and added in the sound effects. White Fang is wearing a fur collar and is never bit by the pit.
> 
> I've never seen the movie, but all this research has made me want to read the book. It's told from White Fang's point of view. Sounds pretty cool.


They did a damn good job of hiding it then, He was clamped on his neck good...


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> I'm pretty sure he was an American Bulldog. They look almost like pits but are a little bigger.


there were actually 2 homeward bound movies.... one had a pit and one had an american bulldog . I guess maybe they coulnd't get the same dog for both movies.... They both played Chance.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

cherol said:


> there were actually 2 homeward bound movies.... one had a pit and one had an american bulldog . I guess maybe they coulnd't get the same dog for both movies.... They both played Chance.


I did not know that. I've only seen the first movie.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

ericschevy said:


> They did a damn good job of hiding it then, He was clamped on his neck good...


I've never actually seen the movie, so they may have just posted a bunch of crap to cover their butts, but that's what it said online.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> I've never actually seen the movie, so they may have just posted a bunch of crap to cover their butts, but that's what it said online.


It's actually pretty good, you should see it..


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

It is a pretty cool movie but the book is 10 times better. My favorite story bar none. If you like to read, I definitely recommend it.


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> I did not know that. I've only seen the first movie.


I saw the first one and then one day I thought I was going to watch it again on TV but imagine that.... It was a completely different movie with different animals.....


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

buzhunter said:


> It is a pretty cool movie but the book is 10 times better. My favorite story bar none. If you like to read, I definitely recommend it.


White Fang was a much better book than movie... There is so much in the movie that they missed . Of course if they were capable of putting everything fromt he bookin the movie it would have been a VERY long movie....lol


----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

Saw homeward bound a couple weeks ago, it had been a while lol. Anyone seen Cujo latly? Everyone i talk to seems to think cujo was a pit bull. I dunno if its just been so long that they dont remember and there just associating mean dogs and pit bulls................or if theyre just retarted.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, I actually did catch Cujo just a couple of weeks ago. I guess it was on HBO or one of those movie channels. Stephen King is another awesome writer. I read that one too and as usual the book blows the movie away.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I've heard of Cujo but never seen it. I thought it was a Rottie..


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I thought Cujo was a rabid Saint Bernard? I've read a lot of Stephen King but never Cujo. I won't watch the movie until I read the book.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> I thought Cujo was a rabid Saint Bernard? I've read a lot of Stephen King but never Cujo. I won't watch the movie until I read the book.


Yeah, he's a Saint Bernard in the movie. Don't remember if the book is the same or not. That's a sad story. I always felt bad for the dog.


----------

